# N-Scale Ballast 100% Crushed limestone



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

We have for sale the highest quality N-Scale Ballast at affordable prices for
the discriminate model railroader. 

Visit our easy to navigate web store www.KLM-Enterprise.com 

The products we list are the products we have in stock. We have just added 
The "sift your own ballast and save kit" at an affordable price.

We have a modest list of products since opening our brand new company in May 2011,
and we are in the process of listing more scenic products very soon. 

We hope you will visit us and help us grow steadily.

Below is a picture of our size #1 N-Scale Ballast being spread 
by hand over a section of N-Scale flex track laid on cork roadbed.












The picture below is a section of N-Scale flex track that has been finished with our size #1 Ballast.











Below are 2 pictures of our size #4 N-Scale Rip Rap used on an embankment.



















We welcome your comments here , thanks for viewing.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That ballast looks great. What would it cost to send a one pound bag to 34135? Pete


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Dear Pete*



norgale said:


> That ballast looks great. What would it cost to send a one pound bag to 34135? Pete


\\

I'm sorry I never saw this post. I did have enough sales to keep the website open , I just finished moving and have not done any ballast work in a while.
Although I will be as I am rebuilding my Coffee Table Layout for the third time.
So i will need ballast for it. If you still need some let me know. If I not I totally understand. thanks TTYL


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks good.. get back into it!
I am working on my first N layout and will need ballast.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I went ahead and used some that I already had so I won't need anymore for now. Pete


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I clicked your link and get "website not found" What's the price on your ballast?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Nice looking products*

I got the "this site is temporarily unavailable" message clicking on your link. Please keep us updated on your store, and I'd be very interested in what you are using for the table for your coffee table layout. Is it a scratch built table, or a comercialy available one?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

I assume he left the "t" of didn't have enough sales to keep the website open. Still nice loooking ballast. I would like to price some.


----------



## makarick123 (Jun 18, 2011)

*I am still here , I'm sorry for any inconvience*



JohnAP said:


> I got the "this site is temporarily unavailable" message clicking on your link. Please keep us updated on your store, and I'd be very interested in what you are using for the table for your coffee table layout. Is it a scratch built table, or a comercialy available one?


I have just finished moving , I'd be glad to answer any questions you may 
have [email protected] , I am in the process of opening a new 
webstore www.makarick123.webstore.com also listing on ebay again 
makarick123 , now that the moving is done things will fall back into place.
:thumbsup: I will be glad to take Ballast orders by email until the store is set up completely. again I am sorry for any inconvience 

ebay makarick123
www.makarick123.webstore.com


----------

